# Programación PIC



## Guimmie (Ago 26, 2009)

Primero de todo querría definirme un poco.

Soy un chico de 21 años (los cumplo hoy  ) que justo he acabado un grado superior en sistemas de regulación y control automático.

Este módulo me ha dado muchos conocimientos en programación de PLCs, HMIs, variadores, redes de comunicación... no obstante considero que me faltan muchoooos conocimientos en cuanto electrónica pura y dura, por eso ahora estoy intentado aprender por mi cuenta a base de manuales, foros, etc...

En fin, vamos a la pregunta. Últimamente estoy cogiendo mucho interes en los microcontroladores o PIC (es lo mismo, no?). El tema es que me gustaría saber si hay alguna especia de software para su programación, el lenguaje que se usa, como se comunica con los PIC el PC... una introducción general.

He ido viendo un poco de información suelta pero que al final me ha acabado liando más.

Agradecería ayuda!


----------



## rash (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola felicidades hombre¡¡¡¡
en este foro existe mucha documentación sobre los PIC... 
un enlace muy interesante es el de nuestro compañero Jonathan Moyano sobre un programador para pic por USB y está por aquí 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/
saludos


----------



## anibalismo (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola Guimmie, doble felicitacion!
yo tambien estudio ingenieria electrica, y seguro sufrimos del mismo mal: las clases son analogicas, y el mundo es digital.
Te hago una lista de los programas que he aprendido a usar, y que me son super utiles:
Para c++ tienes 2 opciones:

*Picc, *es facil y amigable (para empezar) descarga directa:
http://cid-5263411d03b7b19f.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/cosas de la uni/Compiler.zip
*EDITADO*

*Mplab* es un poco mas formal, y para trabajos mas "serios" checa en la siguiente pagina:
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en536656

*EDITADO*

empieza por ahi, y cualquier cosa estamos en contacto. El picc tiene un manual incluido, pero igual, en internet se consigue. Si no, me avisas y veo que te paso por aca


----------

